# would bees like this



## greif (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.northerntradingco.com/product/lavander-crape-myrtle

Says it flowers a long time, does it have pollen and nectar for a long time too?
Thanks


----------



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

this archive post may help: 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-221270.html


----------

